# Speedplay Zero vs Light Action Pedals



## gamenight (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm looking to replace my Shimano 540 pedals. I've decided on either the Speedplay Zero or Light Action but I just can't make up my mind. 
I'm a recreational rider.I've compared the features of both pedals and like them both, e.g. fixed free float, adjustable free float. They seem so similar. Reading reviews, some people had said that it's more difficult to twist out of the Zeros. If anyone has comments or experiences, etc based on their use of either pedal it would greatly appreciated?

Thanks


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I use the Speedplay Zero pedals and I love them. The Speedplay Zero design will allow people to choose between a fixed design and a floating design.

The Speedplay Light Action was basically designed for beginner riders, because it took less force to engage and twist out from the pedals. But even more experience riders started to use the Light Action pedals, so Speedplay came out with the Light Action stainless steel and Ti pedals.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Light Action don't have float adjustment. If you want the easy engagement and release of the Light Action and float adjustment, use Zero cleats with Light Action pedals.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Once the regular Zero assembly is worn in, it isn't that difficult to get in-out of. Of course compared to a LA, it will still be a bit firmer. Your comfort level and if you desire the adjustable float.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Never thought the Zeros were that hard to get out of... Unless the cleat mounting bolts are tightened too hard (twisting the cleat which can squeeze the spring).


----------



## gamenight (Mar 30, 2011)

I ended up going with the Light Action. Thanks everyone for advise.


----------



## mike1217 (Aug 3, 2011)

Like was said, Light Action do not have adjustable float, however zero cleats are not compatible with the light action pedals. My Zeros are pretty easy to clip out of


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

mike1217 said:


> Like was said, Light Action do not have adjustable float, however zero cleats are not compatible with the light action pedals. My Zeros are pretty easy to clip out of


Bullsh!t. I've been using zero cleats with light action pedals for thousands of miles and never had an issue. They work just fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

mike1217 said:


> Like was said, Light Action do not have adjustable float, however *zero cleats are not compatible with the light action pedals.* My Zeros are pretty easy to clip out of


False, I've used zero cleats on LA pedals and LA cleats on zero pedals without issue.

They are not compatible with the X series pedals though. You can clip into X series pedals, but good luck getting out.


----------



## mike1217 (Aug 3, 2011)

redondoaveb said:


> Bullsh!t. I've been using zero cleats with light action pedals for thousands of miles and never had an issue. They work just fine. :thumbsup:


jeez, sorry...

my lbs told me they weren't, didn't know it would stir up such emotions.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

mike1217 said:


> jeez, sorry...
> 
> my lbs told me they weren't, didn't know it would stir up such emotions.


I thought maybe you worked for Speedplay, I apologize if the "bullsh!t" comment came off sounding like I was pissed.


----------



## Gilarider (Jan 11, 2011)

wetpaint said:


> False, I've used zero cleats on LA pedals and LA cleats on zero pedals without issue.
> 
> They are not compatible with the X series pedals though. You can clip into X series pedals, but good luck getting out.


I don't have light actions, but I ride my zero cleats on some xseries from time to time. The don't work great, but they work. You have to twist your foot farther, it takes some getting used to.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I really love my Zero pedals and cleats.
As others have said, once the Zeros are broken in a little, release is firm, but easy/smooth.
Keep the cleats clean, use covers if you must walk in them, and keep the mounting bolts snug but not tight. I always use blue Locktite on bolt threads, and lube the cleat spring with White Lightening dry lube.
Never have broken a cleat spring like I did when using X2 Cleats.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

While the quiestion has been answered, a few things about similarities, differences, and compatibility between LA and Zero:

Eyeball both cleats sometime. They're identical, except for the presence / absence of the adjustment screws. 

If you look at the pedals, absent the meaningless dimples in the plastic body, they're very hard to tell apart, either. You have to look into the engagement groove, where if you look closely, you'll find that the 'shoulders' of the pocket that the key from the cleat sits in are ever so slightly softer on the LA's. 

So they work fine together. There's some question whether a limited-float, light release setup, or a full-float, firm release (by crossmatching one way or another) is any real advantage, but if that's what suits someone, it's a ready alternative.


----------



## tammynken (Jun 8, 2012)

a little extension of this question...
Light Action Stainless Steel or Light Action Chromoly???
I think I have my mind made up on the LA's, but is the price difference for the SS vs Chromoly worth it???


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

tammynken said:


> a little extension of this question...
> Light Action Stainless Steel or Light Action Chromoly???
> I think I have my mind made up on the LA's, but is the price difference for the SS vs Chromoly worth it???


"Worth it" questions are always in the eye and wallet of the beholder. 

There's no functional difference, and no (meaningful) weight difference. If you keep things lubricated, there's no difference at all.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

tammynken said:


> a little extension of this question...
> Light Action Stainless Steel or Light Action Chromoly???
> I think I have my mind made up on the LA's, but is the price difference for the SS vs Chromoly worth it???


Go with Chromoly...cheaper...no weight limit...stronger...same function...better looking!!!


----------



## tammynken (Jun 8, 2012)

Decided to save a few bucks and just picked up a set of the chromoly, now i just have to get a bit of time to install and practice with them on the trainer before i hit the roads! I think it's going to be a bit different from the SPD-SL's I've been riding with the last 8 months!


----------



## tammynken (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the advise guys!

Ken


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

tammynken said:


> a little extension of this question...
> Light Action Stainless Steel or Light Action Chromoly???
> I think I have my mind made up on the LA's, but is the price difference for the SS vs Chromoly worth it???


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ge...edplay-zeros-cromoly-vs-stainless-204332.html


----------



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

And does anyone have experience with the original Light Action vs. the updated ULTRA Light Action (new cleat spring) which "cuts the effort to engage by 50%"...
it makes me wonder if the older Light action cleats are less likely to result in accidental clip-outs than the Ultra Lights.

anyone??


----------

